# Distance Matters!



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Here is a link i ran across.. The guy is from the UK, but I think most of the stuff still holds true. Opinions Welcomed!

http://www.planetseafishing.com/features/read/slingers-wingers-hookers-and-tossers/


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I think that a lot of what is written there is very true. Fish are not always out where you have to reach maximum distance to find them. But when they are, having the ability to hit that power cast and put a bait out over 300 feet away can mean the difference between catching and not.

Evan


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

A well written article by Ian.

The difference between an accomplished fisherman/caster and an accomplished caster -- 
is usually the ability to read the water and know when to apply the long cast.

It's just as much a waste of time to over throw the fish as under throw to them-- how many times (be honest) has anyone of us intentionally thrown well short of our full distance potential-- rather than trying to impress the guy next to you with how far you can throw ??

To keep a balanced perspective-- yes, if your going to spend oodles of money on fancy equipment then it only makes sense to be able to use that equipment to your fullest ability.

On the other hand-- for the average "vacationer" engaging in leisure fishing-- spending hours honing a skill that is only going to be used a couple of times a year may indeed take the "leisure" out of the vacation.

At times distance is critically important-- but no matter how far you throw-- there will be times that the fish are still beyond reach-- and other times,.. I've been embarrassed by the newb that can barely hit the water pulling in the nicest fish of the day-- while my bait sits over the bar untouched..


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

You are Right!.. Distance is just another advantage... I have always felt for us Surf Anglers that the odds are always stacked against us. I think learning to read the beach makes a huge difference (Im still learning how to), but even with doing that it's all a guessing game. Sometimes when fishing here in MD (piers) it's about getting into the channel\drop off.. Which can be 500ft+ from the pier, and that's when the distance can really help, but like you said the short cast are not to be slept on.. Male ego is also a part, and anyone that says it isn't is full of it.. LOL


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

The ability to cast any kind of distance is to be used as a tool, just like anything else you carry with you fishing, you need to know when to use it. That is why I am lucky I primarily have king fished over the last ever so many years. You can get away with the male ego taking over when setting your anchor up. "No I am not showing off, I want to be out there so that we can stagger our baits and get more bait in the water."

Robert


----------



## robc22 (Oct 20, 2009)

You can't catch em' if you can't reach em'...........


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

robc22 said:


> You can't catch em' if you can't reach em'...........


True.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

"Distance Matters!"

Great, next someone other than my wife will be expecting me to believe SIZE matters too!


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

True me my friend SIZE has always mattered.. LMAO!!!

aka Mr. Big! LMAO!!!


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

yeah right
and you cast 300yds too


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I hate throwing that far cause it's just showing off and thats a lot of line to have to reel back in 

So I always just throw far enough to get it in the water


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Learn to cast accurately to where the fish are if you want to catch fish. This includes leading left or right . Distance very much matters wherever you fish. Reeling in a lot of line ? Use that set-up you have for just that purpose, the reel with a 6:1 ratio.


----------

